

Optimizing Elevators  - hiharryhere
http://dan-nolan.com/how-i-would-optimize-the-elevators-in-our-office-building/

======
tempestn
Indeed, I have often wondered at the fact that elevator movements in most
(all?) locations appear to be basically un-optimized, when it would clearly
not be difficult to do so.

